
Chrome issues warning on Google Groups - ezequiel-garzon
http://i.imgur.com/IuzvN.jpg
======
ezequiel-garzon
I found this very odd, though somewhat expected considering I've been seeing
lots of similar warnings. If any Googlers happen to see this... pass it on!

